# Build your own sword or grab a favorite!!!!



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

You are in your favorite land in all of bookdom! You can't walk around unprotected now can you? So what piece of hardware are you carrying that some unwary bushwhacker will wish they chose differently?

I choose to make my own, with hard work and nothing but time and the help of a few good mages we create my sword. An ebon black blade with embedded impressions of runes through out its lenght, dark purple lightning seems to dance along the blade when it is drawn out with the command Awaken! The dreaming sword Black Mara rises up seemingly from no where in front of you! Their nightmare your weapon, it can for a short time distort reality and make their nightmare or one of your own, it can also access dream-wake energy to focus along the blade. 

I have other fun blades I came up with like Dread-Liger (Part of a group of swords)


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 20, 2016)

Jolly interesting. 
Mods: Can we move it from classic SF to Juvenile Fantasy please?


----------



## The Judge (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't know about Juvenile Fantasy... (good idea for a sub-forum!) but I'll move the thread to SFF Lounge, as that's probably a good place for it.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

The Judge said:


> I don't know about Juvenile Fantasy... (good idea for a sub-forum!) but I'll move the thread to SFF Lounge, as that's probably a good place for it.



Mods: Delete thread please, no longer want it!


----------



## Vaz (Jun 20, 2016)

Snows-Bane it's a secret sword you get for slaying Jon Snow. It grants warg abilities to the wielder.

Use sword to warg into dragons, usurp Tommen.

Banish Cersei and the rest of the Lannisters to Valyria.

Rule for well, a while. Marry one of the Tyrrells.

And that concludes the adventures of me and my sword.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 20, 2016)

()====|-------------------------------

They don't like hot or cold steel. It winds up like an electric aerial. Spring loaded. It works as a whip too.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 20, 2016)

I've already got mine - Red Marauder (see avatar photo).


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 20, 2016)

The Ace said:


> mine - Red Marauder (see avatar photo).


Looks suspiciously like bow for use on horseback.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

Vaz said:


> Snows-Bane it's a secret sword you get for slaying Jon Snow. It grants warg abilities to the wielder.
> 
> Use sword to warg into dragons, usurp Tommen.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh, a sword that marries people nice!


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> ()====|-------------------------------
> 
> They don't like hot or cold steel. It winds up like an electric aerial. Spring loaded. It works as a whip too.



Let me guess, you get a shocking end if your on the wrong side of it?


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

The Ace said:


> I've already got mine - Red Marauder (see avatar photo).



Oh a sword that turns into a Bow! Um, where do the arrows come from? Nope don't tell me!


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Looks suspiciously like bow for use on horseback.



Its been acting suspicious, I wonder what that bow is up too? That's it you can't trust bows anymore!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 20, 2016)

Mace Windu's lightsabre. 

Gold and black and silver and purple! That's just perfect. I'd be scratching around the ground in Coruscant to find it if I could afford the bus fare. 

pH


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

That is a cool design, forgot about that!


----------



## The Ace (Jun 20, 2016)

Eni6ma said:


> Oh a sword that turns into a Bow! Um, where do the arrows come from? Nope don't tell me!



No, the sword is slung from the baldric across my chest - you can just make out the ball pommel under my right armpit.

@Ray McCarthy - The bow is a replica of the compound type used by both cavalry and infantry, used in the ME (and hijacked by the Romans - and others) for centuries.  My avatar is me in kit, which shows my _Gladius_.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

The Ace said:


> No, the sword is slung from the baldric across my chest - you can just make out the ball pommel under my right armpit.
> 
> @Ray McCarthy - The bow is a replica of the compound type used by both cavalry and infantry, used in the ME (and hijacked by the Romans - and others) for centuries.  My avatar is me in kit, which shows my _Gladius_.



Oh cool,  gotcha!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 20, 2016)

The Ace said:


> you can just make out the ball pommel under my right armpit.


Maybe others can, but this screen needs the A1 HT adjusted (shadows are dark) and is 1600 x 1200 on about 16.25" active area, so Avatar only a little bigger than a postage stamp! 

Edit:
doing right click, view image in new tab and hitting Ctrl+ loads of time I see something knobbly under the arm? Bit dark and smudgy. It could as easily be a club. Seem high up?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2016)

If I could be armed with sword not of my own making I would choose  Strombringer . That to me is one the greatest and scariest swords in all of fantasy literature.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 20, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> If I could be armed with sword not of my own making I would choose  Strombringer . That to me is one the greatest and scariest swords in all of fantasy literature.



What no love for Mournblade? Ahhhh, the Elric Saga!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2016)

Eni6ma said:


> What no love for Mournblade? Ahhhh, the Elric Saga!




In the end, Mournblade  came in second best to Stormbringer in battle.


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't want stuff I'm killing to get close enough to be in reach of a blade. But I'll happily take a bow strung with vampire gut, (life steal) if ebony isn't flexible enough for a bow I'll just varnish it that color.
Quiver lined with angel down to grant stealth to my arrows, and a peaceful death to my foes.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 20, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Maybe others can, but this screen needs the A1 HT adjusted (shadows are dark) and is 1600 x 1200 on about 16.25" active area, so Avatar only a little bigger than a postage stamp!
> 
> Edit:
> doing right click, view image in new tab and hitting Ctrl+ loads of time I see something knobbly under the arm? Bit dark and smudgy. It could as easily be a club. Seem high up?



Yes, the idea is to reverse your grip and draw the sword straight upwards - the ball pommel was often used as a supplementary weapon - or in decimation.  The sword on the right means that it can be drawn without having to move the shield (carried in the left hand) outwards.

As an auxiliary, I'd normally go into battle with a stabbing spear (hasta) but it would be broken or knocked out of my hand at some point, and I'd draw the _gladius_.

Legionaries - of course - were armed with the _pilum_, which would be thrown before close-quarters engagement with the _gladius._


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 20, 2016)

The grey mouser ... one of the swordmasters.


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 20, 2016)

*picturing Ray pointing a grey mouse at someone. It's squeaking pink nose point waved about threateningly. Long tail lashing wildly at Rat's arm as he dispatches his opponents in a blur of confusion*

A what?
I'm sure I've got that wrong.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 21, 2016)

Ah!


hopewrites said:


> I don't want stuff I'm killing to get close enough to be in reach of a blade. But I'll happily take a bow strung with vampire gut, (life steal) if ebony isn't flexible enough for a bow I'll just varnish it that color.
> Quiver lined with angel down to grant stealth to my arrows, and a peaceful death to my foes.[/QUOTE





hopewrites said:


> I don't want stuff I'm killing to get close enough to be in reach of a blade. But I'll happily take a bow strung with vampire gut, (life steal) if ebony isn't flexible enough for a bow I'll just varnish it that color.
> Quiver lined with angel down to grant stealth to my arrows, and a peaceful death to my foes.



Ahhhhh, but  a were-grizzly cute and cuddly up close!


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 21, 2016)

I usually make friends with the fluffy killers.

^animal companion^

I think I might be reclusive. Come to think of it. Love that whole see without being seen thing.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 21, 2016)

hopewrites said:


> I usually make friends with the fluffy killers.
> 
> ^animal companion^
> 
> I think I might be reclusive. Come to think of it. Love that whole see without being seen thing.



You too! Except I think I might be recursive! I think that is different! At least that is what I calculate!


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jun 21, 2016)

It's not literary but I'm borrowing She-Ra's sword of protection   It can turn into anything else I might need as well.


----------



## hopewrites (Jun 21, 2016)

Eni6ma said:


> I might be recursive!


You write in cursive over and over?

Oh!!!
I want to add runes to my bow too.
I think I better get a skinning knife as well. Maybe I'll get you to recursive my knife so it doesn't slip.


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 21, 2016)

hopewrites said:


> You write in cursive over and over?
> 
> Oh!!!
> I want to add runes to my bow too.
> I think I better get a skinning knife as well. Maybe I'll get you to recursive my knife so it doesn't slip.



Normally I would charge to do it, but your like family (read clone) so I will do it for free!


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 21, 2016)

AnyaKimlin said:


> It's not literary but I'm borrowing She-Ra's sword of protection   It can turn into anything else I might need as well.



I was a big fan of the show, I can go with that!


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jun 21, 2016)

Eni6ma said:


> I was a big fan of the show, I can go with that!



 As far as I'm concerned it is the best sword ever.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 21, 2016)

*Marmite Sword
*
Some people love it ... and, uh, some people hate it.

It divides opinion....


----------



## Eni6ma (Jun 21, 2016)

Vaz said:


> *Marmite Sword
> *
> Some people love it ... and, uh, some people hate it.
> 
> It divides opinion....



Don't know that one, what is like?


----------



## Nick B (Jun 21, 2016)

I have an axe. Jarnglumra.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 22, 2016)

Then there's the Sword of Truth from *Wizards First Rule .*


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 22, 2016)

Then there's The Cold Sword which is by far the worst incarnation of the Black Sword. The wielder doesn't always have complete control of it.


----------



## Wraith01 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd either want Excalibur or a Shardblade from Stormlight Archives...


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2016)

The Sword of Fateful Reckoning. This blade is heavy into revenge on those it is used against.


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok had to think long and hard about all the swords I've come across in my reading and gaming.

Of all the swords that I've met, the Sword of Shannara is my favorite. 



Spoiler



forcing the weilder to face the truth about themselves is, in my opinion, A W E S O M E !!


 Probably alone in wanting to have that one, but that's ok. It's an odd thing to want a sword to do. And I'll admit, my evil side wants it to see the look on people's faces when they say "oh cool sword, can I try it?"


----------



## Juliana (Jul 2, 2016)

The Ace said:


> My avatar is me in kit, which shows my _Gladius_.



Ace, you can't just walk around flashing your _gladius_... 

I'll have a dagger, I think, something plain with a leather-wrapped hilt, easily over-looked, easily slipped between an enemy's ribs. But with a twist: it can morph into any bonded animal I wish, so I can send it out to spy as a bird, for instance, or have it turn into a snow leopard for combat.


----------

